# Kidding hath begun.



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

Four does have kidded since Monday. Yesterday I got 1 set of tripletts and this set of quads. 10 kid all together and 12 more does to go!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! I like the spots


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute...congrats...looks like you have been pretty busy ..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful colors. Congratulations. We are nearly done for this year. Only one to go.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

We are going to need *a lot* more pictures.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

ohh my goodness cute over load!!


----------



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's more.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're adorable!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable babies!


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Too gorgeous! 
I love the little spotted one!! :lovey:


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Aww! They are too cute. I love those spots! They look like little clouds. =) Now I want a spotted goat like that.


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

oh my; what a beautiful spotted kiddo!


----------

